# Safari Quits Before I Can Change Preferences or Do Anything



## OnyaBirri (Sep 2, 2006)

Greetings - 

I am running OS 10.4.7 on a Mac Mini and Safari has mysteriously quit working.  I have Googled this topic, but every reply I've seen involves changing something while Safari is open.  Trouble is, it won't stay open long enough for me to do anything.

Any time I try to open Safari, it instantly - and I mean INSTANTLY - quits with the "Safari has unexpectedly quit" message.  I tried both reinstalling software and running a disk repair.

Even more troubling is that it seems that to change my default browser, I  have to do this within Safari, which is currently impossible.

Can anyone tell me how to either repair Safari or make Mozilla my default browser with Safari not working?  I'd really like to fix Safari though.

And I'm totally challenged when it comes to technical stuff, so try phrase things as if you're talking to a three year old please.

Thanks!


----------



## barhar (Sep 2, 2006)

Try the following (in the order provided):

01. Locate (in the '~/Library/Preferences/' folder) and move to the 'Desktop' the 'com.apple.Safari.plist' file. Now, try to launch (run, open) 'Safari'. Success or failure?, if the latter, continue.

02. Run 'Disk Utility' and perform 'Repair Disk Permissions', at least twice. (You mentioned 'Disk Repair', not 'Repair Disk Permissions'). Now, try to launch (run, open) 'Safari'. Success or failure?, if the latter, continue.

03. Via 'System Preferences' 'Accounts' utility - temporarily create a new account, and log into that account. Now, try to launch (run, open) 'Safari'. Success or failure? 

Reply with your results.

-----

With respect to changing the default web browser (without 'Safari') [or the pre-'Panther' 'System Preferences' 'Internet' utility] - use 'Camino' ('Camino, Preferences...' menu item's 'General' Icon button's panel), or 'OmniWeb' ('OmniWeb, Preferences...' menu item's 'Application Preferences' 'General' Icon button's panel), to name a couple.


----------



## OnyaBirri (Sep 2, 2006)

Thanks for the reply!

1.  There was no com.apple.Safari.plist' file in my Library/Preferences folder.

2.  Tried it twice, didn't work.

3.  There was no place within the Accounts window that allowed me to create a new account.  

Thanks again.


----------



## eric2006 (Sep 2, 2006)

To make a new account, press the plus button near the bottom. You may have to authorize yourself as an administrator.


----------



## OnyaBirri (Sep 3, 2006)

Thanks for the help.  

I had a few oddball things on my desktop with my previous admin login.  Is this stuff retrievable someplace from the new environment, or do I have to re-login under the old admin and move it someplace?


----------



## bobw (Sep 3, 2006)

Do you have PithHelmet or AcidSearch, or any Safari add ons installed?


----------



## barhar (Sep 7, 2006)

For clarification:

When you replied with 'Library/Preferences' - that implies the '/Library/Preferences/' folder, whereas, my '~/Library/Preferneces/' implies - the current users 'Library's 'Preferences' folder.

-----

General information:

Double click on the upper right 'Desktop' icon (your boot drive).

There is a folder titled 'Library', and in it is a 'Preferences' folder. This is the '/Library/Preferences/' folder.

There is also a 'Users' folder. Double click on the 'Users' folder.
In the 'Users' folder should be at least two (2) folders - one titled 'Shared' and the other with your user name. Double click on your user's named folder.
In this folder is a 'Library' folder. Double click on the 'Library' folder.
In this folder is a 'Preferences' folder. This is the '~/Library/Preferences/' folder.
It is in the '~/Library/Preferences/' folder (not the '/Library/Preferences/' folder) where the 'com.apple.Safari.plist' file will reside.

-----

By following and succeeding with eric2006's suggestion - you have verified a problem related to the original user account.

If you do not have items, such as suggested by bobw (which enhance 'Safari'), installed - focus on the '~/Library/Preferences/com.apple.Safari.plist' file.


----------



## lean_go (Feb 16, 2009)

barhar said:


> Try the following (in the order provided):
> 
> 01. Locate (in the '~/Library/Preferences/' folder) and move to the 'Desktop' the 'com.apple.Safari.plist' file. Now, try to launch (run, open) 'Safari'. Success or failure?, if the latter, continue.
> 
> ...



Apologies for just registering on this site to find out the answer. But I had the same problem as this guy and came across this via google. I have tried 1 and 2 and they didn't work and 3 works via the new account but I would like to try and resuscitate safari as I have migrated to firefox but it just ain't as fast.

Thank you very much, in advance, for anyone that is willing to help.


----------



## SynPanda (Sep 16, 2011)

SUCCESS:
I was have the same problem, Safari would die out within 30 seconds! What I did that worked was click on Safari up at the menu then RESET SAFARI..., I checked everything then did it. Works great now!


----------

